# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Melatonine en kinderen

## jeannet

Onze dochter van 3 jaar slikt 2 maanden melatonine omdat ze al 1,5 jaar erg slecht in slaap kwam, niet doorsliep en vroeg wakker was. (ondanks rust, reinheid en regelmaat)
Nu gaat het veel beter, is overdag een ander kind geworden. 
Melatomine word ons niet vergoed met alleen een verwijzing van de huisarts.
Wie heeft ook gelijke ervaringen bij zijn kind?

----------


## Karien

Hai Jeannet,

Ik las op het forum dat je dochtertje van drie sinds twee maanden melatonine slikt. Kun je mij vertellen hoeveel ze weegt en hoeveel gram melatonine ze krijgt? Mijn zoontje van bijna twee slaapt sinds hij geboren is heel erg slecht. Wij zijn dan ook redelijk 'op' om het maar zo te zeggen. Ik wil hem ook graag melatonine geven, maar ik weet dus niet hoeveel.
Ik hoop snel van je te horen.
Groetjes, Karien

----------


## moeder

Mijn zoon van 10 jaar, autistisch, ADHD en kenmerken MCDD lag hele nachten wakker wat zijn presteren overdag natuurlijk erg beïnvloedde. Op advies van de pedagoog moest hij maar Melatonine slikken. Ik ben gaan zoeken op internet en kom er ernstige verhalen tegen van al de nadelen van dit (lichaams eigen stofje) Kinderen beneden de 12 jaar mogen GEEN Melatonine slikken. Mochten ouders toch besluiten het middel te gaan geven doe dit dan in zo'n laag mogelijke dosering nml. 0.1 mg per dag een half uur voor het naar bed gaan. De gevolgen voor later zijn nog niet bekend. Wel zijn er vermoedens over evt. gevolgen. In veel voedingsmiddelen komt Melatonini van nature voor. Denk hierbij aan een beker (warme) melk met een lepel honing, bananen, noten.
Zorg ervoor dat het goed donker is op de kamer van je kind dan wordt er door het lichaam Melatonine aangemaakt. Mijn zoon sliep altijd met een lichtje aan, dat was zijn oorzaak van het niet kunnen slapen. 
Ik hoop dat ouders hier iets mee kunnen. Ik heb zelf altijd het idee dat er veel dokters (psychiaters, pedagogen) zijn die maar med. voorschrijven alsof het smarties zijn. Ouders....zoek eerst naar veel informatie en neem niet "zomaar"het advies van dokters ter harte.

----------


## Pientje

> Hai Jeannet,
> 
> Ik las op het forum dat je dochtertje van drie sinds twee maanden melatonine slikt. Kun je mij vertellen hoeveel ze weegt en hoeveel gram melatonine ze krijgt? Mijn zoontje van bijna twee slaapt sinds hij geboren is heel erg slecht. Wij zijn dan ook redelijk 'op' om het maar zo te zeggen. Ik wil hem ook graag melatonine geven, maar ik weet dus niet hoeveel.
> Ik hoop snel van je te horen.
> Groetjes, Karien


 
Ik zou dat even aan een arts vragen en niet zelf gaan dokteren.

----------


## mamamar

Ons dochtertje van 20 maanden heeft afgelopen week via de kinderarts van het UMCG Melatonine gekregen omdat zij sinds haar geboorte slecht slaapt en ook wij zelf helemaal op zijn, maar wel dit jaar een tweede kindje verwachten.
De kinderarts adviseerde ons echt om altijd melatonine op recept te halen en nooit zelf te bestellen via internet, omdat de zuiverheid van de melatonine dan niet gegarandeert wordt en ook moesten we ons echt aan de dosering houden!

Maar ik heb tevens de vraag of jullie er varing hebben hoe lang het duurt voor een kindje op deze leeftijd reageert op melatonine?! Is dat snel? afgelopen nachten was namelijk nog verschrikkelijk, zo niet erger als normaal. Ik vroeg mij af of dit eerst daardoor kan komen of dat het komt doordat er lactose aan is toegevoegt (zij reageert met hyperactiviteit op diverse melkbestanddelen, en staat dus verder op koemelkvrijdieet!)
groetjes,

----------

